# 2018 Honzo AL/DL



## kamaaina1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hello gang,
Any of us 50+'ers out there riding a 2018 Kona Honzo AL/DL? Enjoying mine. How's your treating you? I'm in the middle of upgrading the dropper to the PNW Rainier gen3 due to original dropper failure. Can't wait to get back on the trails here in Washington State as soon as the trails reopen....
Aloha!


----------



## centershot (Nov 21, 2008)

Been itching for a hardtail again - not sure how much I'll miss the rear suspension though....had my eye on a Salsa Timberjack SLX 29'er.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

NX groupset, pretty nice.

Keep feathering it :thumbsup:


----------



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

That is a really nice looking bike. How does it ride for you? I’m curios because my Anthem frame just cracked and I’m looking at Hardtails. Just not sure about the ride at my age.


----------



## Kabob (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm rocking a 2016 Honzo 29er al/dl
And a 2017 Big Honzo 29er set up 2.6.
I'm 52 and I'm the "old guy " that shreads. 
I can leave most younger riders wondering why I can roll so fast on a hardtail.
Also im waiting on a new Honzo ESD frame.
Much more modern/progressive geomertry
It will replace my 2016 Al frame. The 2016 is limited to 2.4 tires the newer frames have more room for wider tires.
Plus its steel and looks like slimmer chain/seat stays for more compliance and comfort in the rough.
I'm hoping to get a Guerrilla gravity trail pistol next fall , we just need to replace the windows and kitchen cabinets in the house b4 that happens .
I'll have plenty of time to make sure that I pick up the right full squish bike for me.


----------

